# in-ear headphones



## AnubhavP (Jun 6, 2011)

Please help me choose between sennheiser cx 400-ii,cx 870,bose ie2,klipsch image s4.Do suggest me something else within 5000/-.I have narrowed down my selection to the *sennheiser cx 870*,and I want to know if there are any known issues with it.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 6, 2011)

What kind of sound signature do you want? In case you want the analytical kind of iem, then Head Direct RE0 or REZERO is the best for your range. Do some proper research before investing your money.


----------



## AnubhavP (Jun 7, 2011)

I want neutral sound signature.I usually listen to rock and hip-hop tracks and little bit of gaming on my laptop, I just want good quality of sound and no other fancy features like noise cancellation.

Suggest me something that is easily available in India with warranty


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 7, 2011)

Its a no-brainer then. 

You should go for head-direct REZERO or RE0. Both are in the 5k Range.
And they are available through lynx-india.
Best for their price for your kind of signature.

check out the precise ratings. Check out the table at the end specially.
Multi-IEM Review - 172 IEMs compared (Xears XR120PRO II & Kozee E100 added 06/01)

Also check out the table at the end for this link too.
Concise Multi-IEM Comparison (Radius HP-RLF11 &ldquo;radHeadphones LIVE&rdquo; and HP-TWF21 &ldquo;W n°2&rdquo; added, June 4th, 2011)

Have fun.


----------



## AnubhavP (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you teejay_geekEd, links that you gave were very helpful.And now I am planning to extend my budget a little bit.

Do somebody know where to get these imported IEMs from(legally with warranty).


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 9, 2011)

You could directly buy them from their websites. 
Or you could use some service like aramex, shop and ship.


----------

